# got some turtles dropped off at my house



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and i need a idea on one
one i know is a red ear slider and the other
has a light brown shell with yellow stripes behind its eyes 
and its shell on top comes to a piont


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Map Turtle?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Map Turtle?


 you know i think so
i just took some pics of this little guy and with the soom i can see it better and enlarged on my monitor


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bottom


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice. He's a little guy aint he.
**EDIT** Are there any turtles that stay really small? Probably not huh?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

(false map turtle) but i could be wrong


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Heres a pic i found of a young false map turtle, he looks alot like yours.

-Amber


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Nice. He's a little guy aint he.
> **EDIT** Are there any turtles that stay really small? Probably not huh?


 not that small

a common musk are one of the smallest at 3-5"


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Death in # said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. He's a little guy aint he.
> ...


 thats pretty small.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

It's a Mississippi Map Turtle. I have three of those along with a red-ear slider.


----------

